# riding the Canadian



## Jim (Jan 8, 2015)

My apologies if this is covered somewhere(which I would imagine it is, but I couldn't find)

On the Canadian, is there any way to know which direction the sleeper car will face? If so, can you tell which bedrooms face forward or backward? I'm thinking it's a couch setup line the Amtrak bedrooms. We both get sick riding backward, so we want to assure we have a bedroom with the couch facing forward.

Also, I hear bedroom F is a bit larger. Does this face forward? We're currently in bedroom B.

Anything else anybody thinks I should know, I'm all ears and appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Nanook (Jan 8, 2015)

The berths are towards the front of the train, thus bedroom B will be on the starboard side of the train. There are movable, folding padded chairs, not a couch in bedroom B.

Check out this link: http://www.viarail.ca/en/explore-our-destinations/trains/rockies-and-pacific/toronto-vancouver-canadian/classes-and-trains-cars#plus


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 8, 2015)

Nanook said:


> The berths are towards the front of the train, thus bedroom B will be on the starboard side of the train. There are movable, folding padded chairs, not a couch in bedroom B.


Yes....just move the chair around to the direction you want to face.

I rode the Canadian last winter and an awesome trip....here's a link to that trip report:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/58023-a-winter-ride-on-vias-canadian-with-photos/

Enjoy!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 9, 2015)

Bedroom F in a Manor, the seats face forward without having to move them, and Bedroom F is the best deal on the train. While sold as a "cabin for 2" it is a Compartment rather than a Double Bedroom and is indeed larger. Compartments were a better accomodation than Double Bedrooms and sold for a higher price back in the day.

Bedroom B in a Manor the seats naturally face forward (although you can move them, as was pointed out).

The 1955 Budd sleepers on the Canadian do have an orientation, unlike Superliners, so you can predict what faces forward in advance.


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Jan 9, 2015)

NS VIA Fan, I don't know how I missed your trip report last year, but *wow!* I'm hoping to take the Canadian next winter during my winter break, especially after my fantastic _Ocean_ trip this summer.


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's a question about eating for sleeping car passengers. Can someone use the Skyline car to eat in, as opposed to going to the dining car? I'm of the impression that the fare is lighter in the Skyline than it is in the dining car.


----------



## lyke99 (Apr 5, 2015)

The fare is lighter in a Skyline car, but I believe you'd pay out of pocket for the food there. I took all meals in the dining car on The Canadian last year and would suggest you do the same. It is a special experience. The food quality is better than on Amtrak dining cars and the portions are smaller. There are three different entrees at lunch and dinner each day and none of the entrees repeat during a trip.

To answer your original question, the sleeping cars are always oriented so the roomettes will face forward. As for the bedrooms, you have individual chairs rather than a couch so you can position the chairs wherever you'd like.


----------

